# Tour of the Columbus Zoo Aquarium



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I got a PM from JHJ this morning and wanted to pass along the info to everyone. I will "cut and paste" a portion of the info he sent to me:

"Hey: I know this is really late but due to an apparent miscomunication on my part the communication was delayed. I am also a member of aquariumboard.com a recent off shoot of AquariaCentral. The members in columbus are mainly planted tank enthusiasts and we are hosting a picnic this saturday (7/22). We will be meeting at the Columbus Zoo and Aquarium, following a cook out we will be given a private tour of the aquarium- a behind the scenes look."

This looks like a great oppurtunity to get a behind the scenes look at the operation of the Columbus Zoo Aquarium! If I didn't have family coming in for a visit I would definately take my family for a look.

As JHJ said, this is short notice, but maybe some of you would like to get together and travel up to the Columbus Zoo for a look. I will send out some more info once I get it from him or her.


----------



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you Matt for posting the info. Once again, my apologies for the miscomunication on my part. I do wish that some of the SWOAPE members would attend the picnic.

I have PM'd the cost to Mat, but I Am going to post them here as well: The tickets are $2 off regular price so the discounted price is $8 for adults, $6 for seniors, and $4 for children.

The full schedule is as follows: 

11:00am to 1:00 pm- cookout in the reserved shelterhouse at the zoo. The menu is not set but we will be coming up with something that should fit anyones dietary needs. i.e. enough vegies for the vegetarians, enough Kosher foods for anyone concerned and so on. If you plan to attend and have special dietary concerns please let me know.
Everyone Bring your own beverages, remember that alchohol is not permitted in the zoo, I think it is at the shelterhouse though. Please be mindful that this is a Family function, and be prudent when chosing beverages and quantities consumed.

1:30-3:30 pm - Behind the scenes tour of the Columbus Aquarium. This will be a guided tour of the ways and workings. Not many people get to go behind the scenes on a National aquarium and really see how it functions.


Please let Matt or myself know if you are planning on attending, I encourage you to bring your families. Let us know so we can print out name tags and so on.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I would love to do this since I'm off this Saturday. I think Scott is too, so maybe we'll be able to drive up.


----------



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> I would love to do this since I'm off this Saturday. I think Scott is too, so maybe we'll be able to drive up.


The more the merrier...I am looking forward to metting you guys. -Gino


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

This is walking distance from my house! But what sucks is I am not sure i will be able to make it. My sister had her back fused yesterday, so I have been helping the family...and I was told more family is coming in this weekend. Hum...I wonder if I can get away for a few min...


----------



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

So, how many confirmations do we have, post a reply and let me know.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

i think it's safe to confirm scott and i. we will probably show up around noon. do we buy the tickets when we get to the zoo?


----------



## jhj (Feb 18, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> i think it's safe to confirm scott and i. we will probably show up around noon. do we buy the tickets when we get to the zoo?


No, dont buy the tickets at the zoo, come on over to the shelter house and we will give you the tickets. Tickets are only needed for the tour and not for the shelterhouse. I will PM you my phone number, I am not sure if a parking pass is required so just call me when you are close and I'll meet you in the parking lot with the pass and tickets.

*P.S. Troy, your mailbox is full....*


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Troy McClure said:


> i think it's safe to confirm scott and i. we will probably show up around noon. do we buy the tickets when we get to the zoo?


Hey Erik, make sure to take your camera and post some pics for those of us who can't make it. If I didn't have family coming for a visit tomorrow I would be there!


----------



## goldielovr (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes, I utterly missed this and would have killed for the opportunity to go along. If any of you who went could relate a little of what you saw and post any photos you might have taken I'd be thrilled to read and see. 

Waugh.  "I missed it!!!"


----------

